# JOL suspension



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

I got a speeding ticket and my license is suspended for 90 days
I have to pay a 500 fee to get my license after the 90 days
I have to reapply for a learners permit

I have my learners permit for 7 months before getting my junior operations license
and have that license for 7 months

But I am only 17
So do I..
Have to retake drivers ed or..
Have my permit for 6 months or..
Have the jol passenger restrictions for 6 months 
ALL AGAIN


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

1. Slow down and obey speed signs
2. Go to Mass RMV website and check FAQ about losing your JOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't think you have to take drivers ed again but the others i think yes. But mpd61 is right check out the RMV site it should have the right answers if not you could contact the RMV for the right procedures.


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Slow down for fuck sake. Didn't you learn anything the first go around with drivers ed?


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

17 year old kid who thinks his balls are HUUUUUUUUUGE, he had to learn the hard way that they are the size of raisins!!!!!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Unregistered said:


> I got a speeding ticket and my license is suspended for 90 days
> I have to pay a 500 fee to get my license after the 90 days
> I have to reapply for a learners permit


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Why would you come on a website called Masscops when you clearly have a *RMV *question.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Did I give you that ticket?


----------

